# A cure for body odor on its way just lacking funding.



## Staynforhope (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi all,

There is a potential cure for body odor on its way. Most of us here don't have TMAU or at least tested negative for TMAU1/2.

However, this theauepetic treatment could possibly cure us all. It is the only organization at the moment, which is setup to find a cure for body odor.

More information availabe here (http://gtr.rcuk.ac.uk/project/772B5BB8-C185-455B-9AE2-C4BC7F8369DF)

I too have suffered this for way too long. I have many symptoms including rotten egg odor, fructose intolerant and etc. It all started when I was about 17 and after a long time abusing antibiotics.

I believe this occurred due to liver damage as our liver is no longer able to detox/neutralize smelly compounds such as TMAU, however TMAU may only play a small part. There could be many sulfides and amines associated with body odor hence the variety of odor on each person.

Lets all get together and rally against this potential cure. Donation may be difficult but it would be good if we can spread the word out there.

Cheers


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Dear Staynforhope,

Why was your last post about your Leaky gas cure deleted?


----------



## Staynforhope (Apr 12, 2012)

That's a good question I'm not sure. I did not delete it myself.


----------

